# Barack Obama to Represent US in Berlin, Meeting with Merkel



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

*"The former president is scheduled to sit down with German Chancellor Angela Merkel in Berlin for a panel discussion about democracy in May."*

Obama? Interested in Democracy? Don't make me laugh. What is he REALLY up to?

Barack Obama to Represent US in Berlin, Meeting with Merkel - Fox Nation


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> *"The former president is scheduled to sit down with German Chancellor Angela Merkel in Berlin for a panel discussion about democracy in May."*
> 
> Obama? Interested in Democracy? Don't make me laugh. What is he REALLY up to?
> 
> Barack Obama to Represent US in Berlin, Meeting with Merkel - Fox Nation


Maybe a movie deal, gay porn?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Representing the U.S.? 
Obama is no longer employed by the U.S., and his communist foundation is not the U.S. State Department.

Yes. Obama is interested in democracy. Democracy is used to usher tyranny onto the scene. Our constitutional republic was to prevent tyranny. Unfortunately, we allowed it to be replaced with democracy.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He will be there to promote entry of more muzslimes into Europe.

He has no political standing, would be just a faux US citizen representing no one but himself and his global domination agenda.

It would be nice if he were to "disappear" over the Bermuda Triangle on his way there.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since he is no longer any kind of elected official or anything else for that matter, how can he represent the US?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Fox Nation headline is BULLSHIT. While the former President is attending several events in Germany he is not representing the US. He is going as a private citizen . The other news networks make it clear yet the "Fox Nation" puts the false 'representing the US' in the headline. Their name should be "FAUX" Nation.

Example of fake news .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Fox Nation headline is BULLSHIT. While the former President is attending several events in Germany he is not representing the US. He is going as a private citizen . The other news networks make it clear yet the "Fox Nation" puts the false 'representing the US' in the headline. Their name should be "FAUX" Nation.
> 
> Example of fake news .


Yeah, they should be more like CNN & MSNBC. They tell nothing but the truth.

I would stay away from Fox if I were you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, they should be more like CNN & MSNBC. They tell nothing but the truth.
> 
> I would stay away from Fox if I were you.


I'm apt to not trusting any of them.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Fox Nation appears to be a more loose with the facts version of Fox News. I would not use Fox Nation and I confirm with multiple sources for the visit to Germany I looked at European news outlets. US news outlets have an issue with sharing lately so that one false item appears like it is reported by several outlets when it is one outlet reporting it without the others confirming. IF news outlets form several countries say the same thing more likely ot be true.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm apt to not trusting any of them.


Can't argue that.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> He will be there to promote entry of more muzslimes into Europe.
> 
> He has no political standing, would be just a faux US citizen representing no one but himself and his global domination agenda.
> 
> It would be nice if he were to "disappear" over the Bermuda Triangle on his way there.


He was ALWAYS a faux US citizen! He's a pot smoking Gay Kenyon Muzzie, and that fact will never change!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Can we trade him for 50 goats? I know we'd get the better part of this deal.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

He is pumping up his resume for his job as Secretary General of the UN. What better place could the antichrist be placed to influence world events?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Representing the U.S.?
> Obama is no longer employed by the U.S., and his communist foundation is not the U.S. State Department.
> 
> Yes. Obama is interested in democracy. Democracy is used to usher tyranny onto the scene. Our constitutional republic was to prevent tyranny. Unfortunately, we allowed it to be replaced with democracy.


Very, very true.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> He is pumping up his resume for his job as Secretary General of the UN. What better place could the antichrist be placed to influence world events?


Give the guy a break. He's just taking orders from Papa Soros like a good little puppet.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's for Merkel - they think Obammy's continued support & endorsement will help with her campaign ... the latest Muslim attack in France did more damage than Obammy can ever hope to repair ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Notice its scheduled at the same time as one of Trumps big deals. It seems mighty devious.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could be an apology tour for being was such a POS while in office. 

If he couldn't git er done while POTUS, what's the point now??


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They needed a commie bastard that will agree with the open boarders agenda, green energy and leading from behind. Make Merkle to appear to fit in with the rest of the world rather than the viscous socialist she really is that want to exterminate all whom oppose her.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe he will(hopefully?) perform what the saffron clad monks did in protest on the streets of Saigon (AKA Ho Chi Min City).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Maybe he will(hopefully?) perform what the saffron clad monks did in protest on the streets of Saigon (AKA Ho Chi Min City).


No; he isn't the type. He'd organize others to do it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> No; he isn't the type. He'd organize others to do it.


I know, but it would be fun to watch him, I'll bring the marshmallows.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When they asked me to attend I never thought declining meant they would invite HIM.... talk about scrapping the bottom of the barrel


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> He will be there to promote entry of more muzslimes into Europe.
> 
> He has no political standing, would be just a faux US citizen representing no one but himself and his global domination agenda.
> 
> It would be nice if he were to "disappear" over the Bermuda Triangle on his way there.


You mean like Loretta Fuddy off of Hawaii?

Interesting article:

Obama Birth Certificate Shocker: Evidence that Deceased Hawaii Health Director Loretta Fuddy Was Paid Off? - Freedom Outpost


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> You mean like Loretta Fuddy off of Hawaii?
> 
> Interesting article:
> 
> Obama Birth Certificate Shocker: Evidence that Deceased Hawaii Health Director Loretta Fuddy Was Paid Off? - Freedom Outpost


The first thing I thought when it happened was she was knocked off.

I have plenty of time twins such as a 310, you put them in, 1 of 5 walks not 4 of 5.

Had to keep her from a poly machine, toooo much money and power at risk to let her be around.

Probably got a needle in the neck or thigh in the process.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can someone explain to me what if anything those two know about Democracy. I am lost on this one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Can someone explain to me what if anything those two know about Democracy. I am lost on this one.


They are both disciples of the principals of the foundation of the DDR, the Deutsche Demokratische Republik,

and her, she is the spawn of that abortion.

There are two very different meanings of the word, theirs are identical.

Where in their words majority rule, translated means majority serves.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Obama? Interested in Democracy? Don't make me laugh. What is he REALLY up to?


Nothing good.


----------

